# bite suit



## woz warwick (Nov 24, 2009)

hello, has anyone got a cheapish bite suit for sale and would be willing to ship it to the uk??

ps very sorry if iv posted this in the wrong section mods!!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't go cheap!!!


----------



## woz warwick (Nov 24, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Don't go cheap!!!


 
hi, why dont go cheap?? i know very little about bite suits..i didnt really want to spend $1500 plus shipping..am i going about this in the wrong way???


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

woz warwick said:


> hi, why dont go cheap?? i know very little about bite suits..i didnt really want to spend $1500 plus shipping..am i going about this in the wrong way???


Why not go to France yourself and pick out a suit in person and bring it back? I understand at some big French Ring events there are lots of vendors with new and used bite suits
available. There are a couple of guys in the UK that are doing
suit work on this list. Meet up with them, find out were they get their bite suits at, maybe they'll let you try one of their
suits on?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Woz it's somple; if you get a cheap suit, you will feel every bite, hurt like hell, and the suit will fall apart in no time flat! Better off spending more and getting more. But again, it's your money...and body!!!


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I second what Howard said.
Bite the bullet, spend a bit more money and get a decent suit!

If you go the cheaper route you will be sore and bruised. Additionally you will have a suit full of rips, holes and tears that is worthless in no time and you'll have to spend money on another suit within a couple years. You're better off spending a little bit more now than a lot more later.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are like 600 euros. We get it in the eye socket because of shipping and the dollar sucking wind. That is why you see the big numbers over here.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

just remember the old saying there " You get what you pay for pal ". Buy S**T you never get gold. Buy Gold and you might get a diamond in the ruff. JMO


----------

